# 3. Kleingladenbacher Downhill-Rennen



## DHFLO (13. Januar 2012)

.++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## PeerFBC (17. Januar 2012)

gut wird es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (18. April 2012)

Ist die Strecke dort eigentlich das ganze Jahr über befahrbar?


----------



## PeerFBC (18. April 2012)

ja ist sie....


----------



## Basty (19. April 2012)

Warum wurde es denn eigentlich abgesagt??


----------



## PeerFBC (19. April 2012)

der ursprüngliche veranstalter war mit seinem leben wohl irgendwie überfordert und hatte es dann abgesagt!!! da wir uns aber den schuh nicht anziehn wollten haben wir es durchgezogen....MIT ERFOLG....war echt nen hammer gutes wochenende


----------

